# Heatlinks/PureLink Pex



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone of you used this product in the past. Just switched from another brand. We really like it. It is much more pliable and plumber friendly, even when the temp is cold especially the 3/4 and the pricing is way better than Uponor.

The company is out of Canada.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you have a link to this product ?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you have a link to this product ?


 I will check I am not to good at copy and pasting though


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

They use it here tons they even have a mechanical room in a box for simplified installations. Have never heard of any problems specific to heat link.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

http://heatlink.com


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

suzie said:


> http://heatlink.com


 
http://www.heatlink.com/

I fixed it for ya


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> They use it here tons they even have a mechanical room in a box for simplified installations. Have never heard of any problems specific to heat link.


 
picture


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

suzie said:


> Anyone of you used this product in the past. Just switched from another brand. We really like it. It is much more pliable and plumber friendly, even when the temp is cold especially the 3/4 and the pricing is way better than Uponor.
> 
> The company is out of Canada.


I use that stuff all the time and think it's great! Has the tightest bend radius of any other brand I've seen (3" on 1/2" pipe) and easy to work with. I find that it takes more force to slip onto fittings (crimp type) and to put the rings on but mebbe that's not a bad thing.

The company also warranties the product on any type of "approved" joining system including Uponors "quick and easy". Can say that I've never had a leak on it EVER! I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I recently did 6500' of it, was all 5/8" pipe not cool to work with. Started off the coils were too tight to fit on our standard coiler then was stiffer then shīt in the cold weather, had two 220v construction heaters blowing on it to soften it up. Being that its 5/8" pipe no standard fittings work with it, the supplied headers had ball valves on the supply and return that wouldn't hold water or air pressure, had to use a second set of ball valves to test the lines. 

We are running the system off a water source heat pump making for easy piping other wise.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I find it a pita to use opposed to pex. Me thinks we use it because it's cheaper, what you make on material u lose on labor.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

HOMER said:


> picture


Not a fan of it . Just finished a jobs where builder supplied pipe and I ask the wholesaler if they had low friction for the rads and he said no . But that box is pretty slick . Could someone pass me some shark bites I've got a heating system to hook up .


----------

